# DISCOUNT ON STEEL



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

Bell Steel Co.'s material sales dept. in Ellyson Industrial Park (Paul Starr Dr.) is giving forum members a 10% discount on steel for the next 3 months. If you mention this ad you will get a 10% discount on your purchase. We carry most carbon steel products. Inquire about stainless and aluminum.

For questions or price quotes call:

toll free 1-866-436-2980 or local 850-479-2980


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

is there a minimum amount to get the discount?


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

$40 for pick up and $150 for delivery


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

best deal in town!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

not much longer for this discount, come get some steel!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have rebar? Need about 4000 ft.


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes we have rebar


----------



## bag limit (Jun 8, 2009)

do you have galvanized channel for building a boat lift


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

we carry 3 in and 4in galvanized channel in stock, but if you need something else we can get it for you


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have bought some steel from ya'll in the past. I need some 18-24 inch pipe about 5 feet long to make a pit with. Do ya'll have pipe in that range and if so, can I get just a 5 foot piece or do you only sell whole joints?


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

we can get that size pipe, and we can get it in 5 foot pieces, if you want to call the sales dept. tomorrow they will be able to give you a price quote and an estimate on how long it will take to get the pipe

850-479-2980 and remember to mention this ad for the discount


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

OK thanks, I'll call


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

Tomorrow is the last day for the discount. Thanks to everyone who used it!


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I just want to say thanks to Hank Bell, Lisa, and the guys in the yard at Bell Steel. I would say I got a steal on steel. Hank, here is a picture of what I built with the steel I bought from you. I can't thank you enough for your patience and generosity.

Thank you!!


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

Itlooks great! I'm glad we could help!


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

we are going to continue the discount for a few more months for forum members...let us know if you need some steel


----------

